# any jig reports?



## crestliner TS (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone doing good jigging yet? Have not seen any reports. TIA


----------



## waylon22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Don’t know if they are up on the reefs yet but we pulled quite a few fish Wednesday out of Catawba 20-25’. Anchored and vertical jigging. Made 3 stops and caught fish at all 3. Pulled fish on purple hair jigs, buckshots and pimples. Medium size green prism on chrome pimple was on fire


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I jigged up my limit Wednesday. Fished just west of south bass island. Caught my fish on a moonshine shiver minnow. Could watch the fish on my depth finder come up to my bait just like ice fishing. Tipped the back hook with either a small minnow or minnow head.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

If I had one chance to come up and jig fish where would the best opportunity be? Turtle Creek or Marblehead? Would like to stay nearshore not have to run out to the island area.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

toby2 said:


> If I had one chance to come up and jig fish where would the best opportunity be? Turtle Creek or Marblehead? Would like to stay nearshore not have to run out to the island area.





toby2 said:


> If I had one chance to come up and jig fish where would the best opportunity be? Turtle Creek or Marblehead? Would like to stay nearshore not have to run out to the island area.


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

toby2 said:


> or


Turtle Creek area 
Turtle Creek Area fishing is close to shore. YOu do not hAVE TO GO OUT VERY FAR . mOST FISH WILL BE IN LESS THAN 20 fT. OF WATER USUALLY 10 TO 15 FT. a LOT OF THE TIME JUST STRAIGHT OUT OF THE CHANNEL.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bono Joe said:


> Turtle Creek area
> 
> 
> Turtle Creek Area fishing is close to shore. YOu do not hAVE TO GO OUT VERY FAR . mOST FISH WILL BE IN LESS THAN 20 fT. OF WATER USUALLY 10 TO 15 FT. a LOT OF THE TIME JUST STRAIGHT OUT OF THE CHANNEL.


----------



## toby2 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok. Thanks. I’m on second shift next week, so I can get an early start. Now just to see what the weather does.


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

Ditto on what Bono Joe said. Rain this weekend and some waves. Need to see what it does to lake before I decide what days Im going this week. If you don't want to run far make sure its not chocolate milk in close before you make the drive.


----------



## PCT (Aug 9, 2011)

Fished out in front of Turtle today. Saw some small marks but nothing heavy. Water temp was reading 40. Mother Nature beat us up in my small 17ft boat today. Tried to head east but denied!! 

Best of luck and stay safe!!


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

Water was 42 degrees today around the cans. We limited trolling them jigged with ok success in 25 fow. Jig raps with only a minnow head on.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

What's ur guys opinion on tomorrow for jigging and trolling


----------



## Gill (May 9, 2007)

Gonna give jigging s shot about mid-morning after it warms up above freezing. Hopefully the fish will be active. Going out of Fenwick.


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

Worth a try, but water is far beyond dirty. Looks like chocolate milk.
Might take some Blade baits with ya.


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Anyone gonna be jiggin tomorrow? I plan on making the 2 hour drive and heading out of wings in morning. Jig bite on yet?? Hope it’s not too muddy.


----------



## Ohio Snake (Oct 1, 2018)

We just jigged blades for about an hour with no luck. Muddy


----------



## Cavdoc (Jan 21, 2010)

We were out Monday and Tuesday from Turtle and did not catch a fish and did not observe anyone catch a fish


----------



## bradley4 (Mar 31, 2014)

Went out of wings jigging. 20 FOW Caught one 20” on a pink #6 swedish pimple tipped with minnow yesterday. Lost another. That was it! Tough day. Water was chocolate milk. Water was 41°


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Water was smoked on the reefs today, I was able to pull a limit (all in the mouth) a few others were snagged by others. Key was to not be aggressive, shortest pops of the bottom you could do without snagging. Black 5/8 out fished all other colors


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

This time of year its usually more of a reaction bite than a hunger bite. The wind was blowing everyone over the reefs very quickly last two days. I think the "short pops" were effective because it gets the bait in front of the fish more often. When the boat isn't moving fast each time you jig you aren't covering much ground. With boats moving quickly a high jig moves your bait many feet, hopping over a lot of fish that probably don't even see it in the heavily stained water. I like to work the jigs aggressively to trigger strikes this time of year, but as a rule of thumb the faster I'm moving the quicker I want to get it back to the bottom. That means heavier jigs and shorter raises. Especially in stained water.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

caught your eye said:


> This time of year its usually more of a reaction bite than a hunger bite. The wind was blowing everyone over the reefs very quickly last two days. I think the "short pops" were effective because it gets the bait in front of the fish more often. When the boat isn't moving fast each time you jig you aren't covering much ground. With boats moving quickly a high jig moves your bait many feet, hopping over a lot of fish that probably don't even see it in the heavily stained water. I like to work the jigs aggressively to trigger strikes this time of year, but as a rule of thumb the faster I'm moving the quicker I want to get it back to the bottom. That means heavier jigs and shorter raises. Especially in stained water.


This was my exact thinking. People fishing aggressively were simply snapping their jigs over the fish or t-boning them. When the water is cleaner I like the aggressive jigging fishing the downwind side of the boat. I really do think the muddier the water the darker the jig


----------



## Walleye-Yeti (Mar 16, 2014)

caught your eye said:


> This time of year its usually more of a reaction bite than a hunger bite. The wind was blowing everyone over the reefs very quickly last two days. I think the "short pops" were effective because it gets the bait in front of the fish more often. When the boat isn't moving fast each time you jig you aren't covering much ground. With boats moving quickly a high jig moves your bait many feet, hopping over a lot of fish that probably don't even see it in the heavily stained water. I like to work the jigs aggressively to trigger strikes this time of year, but as a rule of thumb the faster I'm moving the quicker I want to get it back to the bottom. That means heavier jigs and shorter raises. Especially in stained water.


Great working with you today. Caught Your Eye is a prime example of a good sportsman and demonstrated today how OGF can help fishermen work together for a successful day when one or the other can’t pin down the program. He helped me dial in to a 3 man limit jigging today. My buddy visiting from WI said how’d you meet this guy? “I said online last night.“ Thanks CYE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caught your eye (Feb 10, 2014)

No problem. Glad you got them. One of those weird days when the only biting fish were in one small area. We moved a lot to find them Tues and were glad they were still biting Wed. Living so far from the lake I always try to network with a few guys. It was nice talking to you last night, I will keep in touch.


----------

